# VWL vs. BCV



## 3kids4me (Jul 10, 2008)

Those of you who have been to both of these resorts, would you list the pros and cons?  

As a related question, how are the sofa beds in the rooms? For a second bedroom that has a sofa bed as the second bed, is it super comfortable such that someone wouldn't mind sleeping on it for a week....or not so much?

Thanks!!


----------



## capjak (Jul 10, 2008)

BCV-great location (next to Epcot and 15 min walk to Disney Studios also boat access from both, broadwalk activities jugglers etc...), great pool (slide, zero depth entry, sand bottom pool) CON: if you stay there you will want to buy a unit

Wildnerness-never stayed there


2.  Sofas-BCV replaced sofabeds with the thermopedic like matress and they are very comfortable, I mean better than a regular bed pure my kids...really I tried it out and it was very nice.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 10, 2008)

The Villas at Wilderness Lodge have much heavier theming. 
Just walking into the Lodge is a jaw dropping experience.

That said, some don't like the Lodge because the interior furnishings are darker, and more rustic looking.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 10, 2008)

I've done both VWL and BCV.

VWL does have the WOW factor when you walk in. It's a bit on the darker side, bathroom lighting isn't very good. Can take the boat or bus to MK. Kids thought the pool was pretty lame.

BCV great location, the killer pool aka Stormalong Bay. 

When are you planning on going? as that may effect which one you could get? BCV is really busy in the fall for the Epcot Food & Wine festival and VWL starts booking up fast as soon as those Xmas decorations go up. I stayed at VWL in May and BCV in January.

We had the dedicated 2br with the one bed and one sofa bed. My 7 yr old didn't have a problem, but he's only 4ft and 52lbs.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 10, 2008)

We stayed at both in 2006 during the same trip.  At the time, VWL had brand new sofa beds that were very comfortable.  I think that BCV has since replaced its sofabeds, so they are probably fine, too.

We love both resorts...they are just different.

BCV...walk to EPCOT, fun beach theme, our home resort   so we are partial to it, cool sandy beach themed pool for young kids

VWL...nice quaint pool area, magnificent theming, friendly staff, a bit far from everything except Magic Kingdom, cozier rooms

You can't go wrong!


----------



## CAROLW (Jul 10, 2008)

I am trying to trade into BCV (because of the pool) during March or April 2009...We only need a 1 BR but I don't think there is much of a chance for us to get a 1 BR at BCV during that time. How was the weather in Jan (or Feb)? Was it warm enough to swim?

We went to Disney over Christmas one year and it was so cold we needed winter coats...I don't know if that is the norm, but it makes me afraid to go during the winter months.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 10, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> I am trying to trade into BCV (because of the pool) during March or April 2009...We only need a 1 BR but I don't think there is much of a chance for us to get a 1 BR at BCV during that time. How was the weather in Jan (or Feb)? Was it warm enough to swim?
> 
> We went to Disney over Christmas one year and it was so cold we needed winter coats...I don't know if that is the norm, but it makes me afraid to go during the winter months.



We were at BCV last MLK weekend for 4 nights. It was warm enough to swim 3 days.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 10, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> I am trying to trade into BCV (because of the pool) during March or April 2009...We only need a 1 BR but I don't think there is much of a chance for us to get a 1 BR at BCV during that time. How was the weather in Jan (or Feb)? Was it warm enough to swim?
> 
> We went to Disney over Christmas one year and it was so cold we needed winter coats...I don't know if that is the norm, but it makes me afraid to go during the winter months.





We also went one Xmas where it was so cold you needed winter coats (which, BTW, we didn't have, so we layered 2-3 sweatshirts).  My 2 daughters and 2 nieces, ages 13 - 17, swam every night (outside temps were in 30's), the pools were so nicely heated.  In fact, it became a running joke that we would judge how cold it was by how high the steam/mist was risen above the pool, sometimes as high as 5-6 feet.


----------



## capjak (Jul 10, 2008)

Two coldest months are December and January so it can be 70s or 50s just luck of draw.

We went over xmas last year and there were a few days in low 80s, every day was great.  I have been there in Jan where it was cold 30s at night...so you take a risk going Dec/Jan


----------



## Carl D (Jul 10, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> As a related question, how are the sofa beds in the rooms? For a second bedroom that has a sofa bed as the second bed, is it super comfortable such that someone wouldn't mind sleeping on it for a week....or not so much?
> 
> Thanks!!


Forgot about the second part of your question-

*I'm assuming you are reffering to an actual 2br unit, not the sleeper sofa in the living room.

You will have a better chance of getting a 2 queens in the second bedroom at VWL.
If you get a dedicated 2br at VWL, it will definitely have 2 queens. A lock-off will definitely have a pull out sofa.

At BCV, a lock-off will definitely have a sofa in the second bedroom, but a dedicated could have either a sofa or 2 queens. In fact, I believe only about 25 dedicated 2brs have 2 queens, and they are in high demand from owners.

So, if having 2 queens in the second bedroom instead of a pull out is important to you, the odds are better with VWL.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 11, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Those of you who have been to both of these resorts, would you list the pros and cons?


Our two favorite resorts - we came 'this close' to buying at VWL and instead bought at BCV.  The biggest difference is location.

If you have young kids, VWL is best.  You will be visiting the Magic Kingdom frequently, the pools at VWL are good enough, and the themeing is WAY COOL to a young kid - There is a river in the Hotel!  And a teepee!

If you have teenagers, BCV is best.  The big thrill rides are at Future World (EPCOT) and Disney's Hollywood Studios (formerly MGM).  Stormalong Bay is fantastic.

Others have mentioned most of the other differences.  I only note that if you are planning to visit around Christmas, the decorations at BCV are slightly more 'magical'.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi and thanks.

We are visiting in February, and most times when visiting Orlando we have not ended up going swimming because we were too busy doing other things.  When we stayed at BWV we never even saw the pool!

So pool may not be important.

Even though my kids love the Rockin' Roller Coaster and like Test Track (and I really love Soarin'), they also love Space Mountain and Splash Mountain.  I think we still end up spending a fair amount of time in Magic Kingdom.

My son loves BWV because of the Boardwalk and all there is to do on it.  I guess since BCV is on the other side, it is similar with the same access to those things, right?  What about VWL?  Any shops/restaurants?

Thanks!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 11, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Hi and thanks.
> 
> We are visiting in February, and most times when visiting Orlando we have not ended up going swimming because we were too busy doing other things.  When we stayed at BWV we never even saw the pool!
> 
> ...



BCV is just at the other end of the lake from BWV. Easy walk to the BW.

VWL just has the one shop. Whispering Canyon Cafe is the main restaurant. If you ask your server for ketchup, they will yell "Ketchup" and you'll end up with about 6+bottles on your table. Other diners will bring you a bottle(my 7 yr old loved this, saw it on the Great Hotel show). So not the quietest place to dine.

Artist Point is the upper end dining option. Has an extensive wine list from WA/OR. Haven't tried it.

You can walk over to Fort Wilderness Campground where they have different activities. 

If you like being at BW, VWL is kind of isolated in comparison.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've stayed at both but only in a one bedroom at VWL.  My kids slept on the sleeper sofa in the living room but my kids don't complain.   

I loved the themeing at VWL... Just amazing and I love the area very resorty..  I liked the counter service better at VWL than BCV.   The pool is definitely better at BCV.  I like them both for different reasons.

I took pictures of both resorts if you interested in looking just click the link in my signature.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  Maybe we will split our stay!  (Hmm...wonder if that's just a bigger pain...it's only six nights.)


----------



## neen (Aug 1, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I've stayed at both but only in a one bedroom at VWL.  My kids slept on the sleeper sofa in the living room but my kids don't complain.
> 
> I loved the themeing at VWL... Just amazing and I love the area very resorty..  I liked the counter service better at VWL than BCV.   The pool is definitely better at BCV.  I like them both for different reasons.
> 
> I took pictures of both resorts if you interested in looking just click the link in my signature.



Have you stayed at the other resorts in your photos using DVC points or do you own other timeshares as well?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 1, 2008)

neen said:


> Have you stayed at the other resorts in your photos using DVC points or do you own other timeshares as well?



No... I've only used DVC points for WDW or Disneyland.  I own 4 other timeshares that I use for trading and visiting.  I know, it is a lot but we love timesharing..


----------

